# somebody has a major show brag



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She'll be on soon


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooh interesting!!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Hee! Thanks Liz 

Cheshire Club Cat Show was mine and Lily's first show. Despite a bad start (forgot my vaccination card, insulting someone by thinking their silver spotted BSH was a silver bengal (in my defence it was dangling being stuffed into a carrier at the time!)) we had a really good show! Lily won her open and Best of Breed - very nice though not as impressive given she was the only Egyptian Mau in the building. She got a second and two firsts in her side classes. But best of all, she got Best of Variety Foreign! (Not even best foreign kitten, simply best foreign)

Here is a terrible terrible cameraphone shot of her in her special cage with her rosette looking a bit baffled by all the fuss. Great start, little girl.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Hee! Thanks Liz
> 
> Cheshire Club Cat Show was mine and Lily's first show. Despite a bad start (forgot my vaccination card, insulting someone by thinking their silver spotted BSH was a silver bengal (in my defence it was dangling being stuffed into a carrier at the time!)) we had a really good show! Lily won her open and Best of Breed - very nice though not as impressive given she was the only Egyptian Mau in the building. She got a second and two firsts in her side classes. But best of all, she got Best of Variety Foreign! (Not even best foreign kitten, simply best foreign)
> 
> Here is a terrible terrible cameraphone shot of her in her special cage with her rosette looking a bit baffled by all the fuss. Great start, little girl.


Well done hun!!!! Big kisses to Lily to!
xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

What a stunning kitty!!! I have just seen the picture! Wow!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> Hee! Thanks Liz
> 
> Cheshire Club Cat Show was mine and Lily's first show. Despite a bad start (forgot my vaccination card, insulting someone by thinking their silver spotted BSH was a silver bengal (in my defence it was dangling being stuffed into a carrier at the time!)) we had a really good show! Lily won her open and Best of Breed - very nice though not as impressive given she was the only Egyptian Mau in the building. She got a second and two firsts in her side classes. But best of all, she got Best of Variety Foreign! (Not even best foreign kitten, simply best foreign)
> 
> Here is a terrible terrible cameraphone shot of her in her special cage with her rosette looking a bit baffled by all the fuss. Great start, little girl.


That was your little Mau? The OH wants a Mau after seeing her. 

My girl was made up to a Premier today & my boy lost out on his open to the best in show so I can't complain. 

Any one see the Exotic kitten falling asleep with his chin on the bars of his pen door? Me & OH died every time we saw him from how cute he looked.

Was that Tiffanie kitten yours, Liz?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> That was your little Mau? The OH wants a Mau after seeing her.


Yep! Sensible man, they're ace  And hey, if he can wait a year he can have a mini-Lily  Well. Ya know. If all goes to plan. When was the last time you saw things go to plan?



messyhearts said:


> My girl was made up to a Premier today & my boy lost out on his open to the best in show so I can't complain.


Ooo, grats. And yeah that tabby point was pretty special 



messyhearts said:


> Any one see the Exotic kitten falling asleep with his chin on the bars of his pen door? Me & OH died every time we saw him from how cute he looked.


Didn't spot that one!



messyhearts said:


> Was that Tiffanie kitten yours, Liz?


If it was the teeny tiny blue one 2 canges down from Lily, next door to the yelling Bengal, then yes


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought so. So many gorgeous kittens there today.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Any one see the Exotic kitten falling asleep with his chin on the bars of his pen door? Me & OH died every time we saw him from how cute he looked.


Wish I'd seen that one!



> Was that Tiffanie kitten yours, Liz?


Yes, she's got the temperament for it, that's for sure!

liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lizward said:


> Wish I'd seen that one!
> 
> Yes, she's got the temperament for it, that's for sure!
> 
> liz


She is gorgeous, Liz. Seemed very laid back too, as you say.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> Wish I'd seen that one!
> 
> Yes, she's got the temperament for it, that's for sure!
> 
> liz


aww never realized she was yours, really liked her.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Hee! Thanks Liz
> 
> Cheshire Club Cat Show was mine and Lily's first show. Despite a bad start (forgot my vaccination card, insulting someone by thinking their silver spotted BSH was a silver bengal (in my defence it was dangling being stuffed into a carrier at the time!)) we had a really good show! Lily won her open and Best of Breed - very nice though not as impressive given she was the only Egyptian Mau in the building. She got a second and two firsts in her side classes. But best of all, she got Best of Variety Foreign! (Not even best foreign kitten, simply best foreign)
> 
> Here is a terrible terrible cameraphone shot of her in her special cage with her rosette looking a bit baffled by all the fuss. Great start, little girl.


Quite a start to showing :thumbup1: She is lovely!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Quite a start to showing :thumbup1: She is lovely!


Thankee! I looked around the orientals but wasn't sure what I was looking for with your lot! What colours did you bring?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> aww never realized she was yours, really liked her.


Thank you!

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Thankee! I looked around the orientals but wasn't sure what I was looking for with your lot! What colours did you bring?


had an apricot pt siamese neuter there.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
sorru I missed you looked first thing in the morning for your pen etc but the day just went so fast! I was running back and forth from Stan to Ollie though as felt bad whenever I left them!!!

Just want to say a HUGE well done and I saw your girl too in the BIS judging she is just fantastic!!!
Allison


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooo, I think I saw him. Can't be sure though, there might've been others.

Mostly for Liz, I was worried if I was wasting my money on that bed? Short answer - nope. Please note, despite what you may think on first glance, this picture contains two kittens!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah, glad it was a success!

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol i bought a bed yesterday and they were all in it within minutes!


----------

